# Suche, biete, tausche in Köln...Kleinteile & Dinge, für die sich kein Versand lohnt.



## ofi (13. Januar 2016)

In diesem Thread sollen Kleinteile oder Dinge zum Tausch angeboten oder gesucht werden, für die sich kein Versand lohnt und die vielleicht in der Nachbarschaft zu finden sind. Bitte keine reinen Verkäufe, dafür gibt's den Bikemarkt.


Ich würde gerne tauschen:

Biete einen fast neuen 26er, 2,35er Hans Dampf/EVO/TrailStar/SS im Tausch gegen einen ebenso neuwertigen  NobbyNic (nur neues Modell) 26" 2,25er oder 2,35er EVO/PaceStar/LS oder SS


----------



## zett78 (14. Januar 2016)

*edit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Januar 2016)

edit


----------



## ofi (14. Januar 2016)

Hm, das war jetzt eigtl nicht als Verkaufsthread gedacht


----------



## zett78 (14. Januar 2016)

ofi schrieb:


> Hm, das war jetzt eigtl nicht als Verkaufsthread gedacht



dann entspreche in deinem Wunsch und
drück dich demnächst konkret und eindeutig aus, bevor du hier etwas eröffnest.


----------



## ofi (14. Januar 2016)

Yes Sir


----------



## flechte (27. Januar 2016)

Hi! Ich such nen 26" Reifen ! Gern Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert. Super wäre 2,35 , muss nich neu sein.

@ofi : Aber ich kann im Tausch nur mit nem alten Nobby (2,25) dienen. Oder Du kannst was anderes gebrauchen...


----------



## ML-RIDER (27. Januar 2016)

Hi John,

hab einen Nobby 2,35 und Magic Mary 2,35 aus 2015 zu verschenken.
Waren bei mir mit Milch montiert.


----------



## flechte (27. Januar 2016)

Super Manfred ! Die Mary wäre cool. Ich bin jetzt erstmal im Ski-Urlaub. Meld mich später bei Dir!


----------



## ofi (27. Januar 2016)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hi John,
> 
> hab einen Nobby 2,35 und Magic Mary 2,35 aus 2015 zu verschenken.
> Waren bei mir mit Milch montiert.


Ist das ein Nobby in der PaceStar Mischung? Ist der noch zu haben und hat der noch einigermaßen Profil? Dann hätte ich Interesse, muss auch nicht geschenkt sein.
@flechte , danke fürs Angebot aber die alte Version will ich nicht mehr.
Ansonsten würd ich noch eine gut funktionierende 36erTalas RC2 Fit (160/130/100) gegen eine vergleichbare 32er 140mm Gabel tauschen. Im besten Fall durchgängig 1 1/8 und schwarz


----------



## ML-RIDER (28. Januar 2016)

@ofi
hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (15. Februar 2016)

Tausche Kettenblatt! Habe RaceFace, einfach, 30 T, 105 Lochkreis und hätt gern 28 T wegen zu dünner Beine.
Und wenn mir einer eins verkauft wäre es das auch...


----------



## skaster (16. Februar 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Tausche Kettenblatt! Habe RaceFace, einfach, 30 T, 105 Lochkreis und hätt gern 28 T wegen zu dünner Beine.
> Und wenn mir einer eins verkauft wäre es das auch...


28T mit 104er Lochkreis? Hat das schon mal jemand gesehen? IMO ist bei 30 Zähnen Schluß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2016)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die das hinbekommen aber von Stronglight gibt's wohl eins:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...cts_id=36462&gclid=CLabh5jb-8oCFYJDaQodWO0DhQ


----------



## skaster (16. Februar 2016)

28 seh ich nur für LK 64 
Steht zumindest unter dem Bild, den Text darüber verstehe ich so, dass es sich um ein "kleines" Kettenblatt für eine LK104 2-fach Kurbel handelt. Die hätten sonst ja auch eines mit 22 Zähnen.


----------



## flechte (16. Februar 2016)

Skaster Du hast völlig recht. Ich hatte bei TNC schon angemailt und nachgefragt.

Auch hier liest es sich inkongruent:  https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Kettenblaetter  .

Zumal Shimano - ob das passen würde??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2016)

Stimmt ist missverständlich abgebildet !
Vermutlich würde auch die Kette sonst gar nicht richtig am Kettenblatt aufliegen
eins mit64er ginge ja dran dann wird die Kettenlinie aber ja vermutlich murks !

EDIT: gerade zufällig im Bikemarkt gesehen, da sieht man das die Löcher vom 104er LK genau auf den Zähnen liegen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/733256-shimano-xt-10-fach-kurbel-fc-m785-28z-175mm-silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Hi! Ich such nen 26" Reifen ! Gern Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert. Super wäre 2,35 , muss nich neu sein.
> 
> @ofi : Aber ich kann im Tausch nur mit nem alten Nobby (2,25) dienen. Oder Du kannst was anderes gebrauchen...


Der Fat albert wartet hier immer noch auf dich


----------



## flechte (16. Februar 2016)

Yes! nehme ich gern. Bring doch bitte next time mal mit!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht bringt der Sven als Bonus auch noch Feuchtpapier mit

SCNR


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch einen Hans Dampf in 27,5" 2.35 PSC ("neu") und RF Schienbein Protektoren abzugeben. Abholung in 50999.


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...dampf-27-5-x-2-35-pace-star-evolution-evo-tle

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/760064-race-face-knie-schienbein-protektoren-rally-fr-gr-l


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Mai 2016)

Suche einen Karton zum Versand einer Doppelbrücken Gabel. Entweder leihweise, oder im Tausch gegen hopfenhaltige Kaltgetränke.


----------



## Coopcoint (27. Mai 2016)

Habe noch einen der passen sollte. Maße: HxBxL (cm) => 11x36x75
inkl. Dämmmaterial


----------



## Coopcoint (22. Juni 2016)

Habe noch einen Schnellspanner abzugeben. Würde den auch gerne tauschen für einen passenden für eine Sattelstütze von 31,6mm....


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. September 2016)

Besitzt hier jemand zufällig ein Innenlager Werkzeug für FSA Mega Evo, welches er/sie mir mal leihen würde?


----------



## Coopcoint (2. September 2016)

Wenn du so eins brauchst, dann ja


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. September 2016)

Nein, das passt leider nicht. Schon probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (5. September 2016)

Hallo, ich suche nen SRAM Umwerfer (direktmount, Zug von unten) sammt Zug/Shifter. Vielleicht hat jemand was davon im Keller.
Dank im Voraus, Grüßle Flechte


----------



## dennis2510 (5. September 2016)

Hey suche ein freeride rahmen weil ich mein mtb umrüsten wollte weil mein können mehr an Rad verlangt.


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2016)

dennis2510 schrieb:


> Hey suche ein freeride rahmen weil ich mein mtb umrüsten wollte weil mein können mehr an Rad verlangt.




Hm,
fällt nicht so ganz unter "Kleinteile", meinst du nicht? 

Grüße


----------



## dennis2510 (5. September 2016)

Ja aber vll hat ja jemand in Köln noch einen rumstehen ^^


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

Hat jemand noch einen (von 6-Loch auf) Centerlock-Adapter über, den er/sie nicht mehr gebraucht?


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. September 2016)

hab noch 3 grüne sks flaschenhalter die ich gegen was anderes tauschen würde


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen (von 6-Loch auf) Centerlock-Adapter über, den er/sie nicht mehr gebraucht?



Eilig?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

Nein. Gerne beim nächsten Treff.


----------



## Trekki (5. September 2016)

Kann ich Dir auch geben. Adapter von CL Nabe nach 6-Loch Scheibe.
Eine neue CL Scheibe ist aber recht günstig zu bekommen, der Nutzen von diesem Adapter ist also gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (6. September 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> [...] der Nutzen von diesem Adapter ist also gering.


-> Wenn Du das erste mal vor einer 1000 hm Abfahrt stehst und Deine Bremsscheibe locker ist, willst Du weg von dem Adapter. Meist haben die Scheiben leichtes Spiel auf dem Ding, das merkt man beim Montieren nicht, aber wenn man zu den Zeitgenossen gehört, die mit angezogener Bremse auf dem Rad vor- und zurückwippen, während sie mit anderen Quatschen, dann lockerst Du langsam den Adapter. Schlimmstenfalls hauts Dir dann die Scheibe zu einem unpassenden Zeitpunktraus. Ist sowohl mir als auch einer Freundin schon passiert.


----------



## flechte (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich biete für kleines Geld, Tausch oder Bier:

Kettenblätter:  - Sram 32T für 94 LK (gern inkl Spider, neu) , - Blackspire 28T 94 LK.

 - Syntace Sattelstütze P6 Alu 480mm, 34,9 mm

 - Shimano XT Klickpedale (doppelseitig) HP - M785

Suche:

 - Schlappen VR und HR in 27,5	gern Baron, Marry, Hans Dampf, auch gebraucht

 - Kettenblätter: 24 und 26 T, direkt mount für Sram

Grüßle Flechte


----------



## sun909 (7. Oktober 2016)

@flechte
Welche Shimanos sind das denn? 520/540/785?

Biete: 3x 26er Schlauch mit Dunlopventil. Neu, OVP, war Fehlkauf. 7,5€ für alle 3 oder Tausch gegen 2x26er mit SV 

Grüße:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (7. Oktober 2016)

suche einen 28 zoll schlauch autoventil


----------



## flechte (7. Oktober 2016)

@sun909  : 785


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Oktober 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Suche:
> 
> - Schlappen VR und HR in 27,5	gern Baron, Marry, Hans Dampf, auch gebraucht



Habe einen quasi neuen, zweimal gefahrenen Hans Dampf Evo Trailstar 27.5x2.35 abzugeben.verkauft
Außerdem einen einige Male gefahrenen Fat Albert Front 2016, auch Trailstar 27.5x2.35.
Preisvorstellung 20 Euro/Stück, Abholpreis.verkauft
Beide nur mit Schlauch gefahren, also ohne Milchrestgedöns.
Ob ich einen ebenfalls noch vorhandenen Rock Razor SG Trailstar verkaufen möchte, überlege ich mir bei konkretem Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (10. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Angebot !!  HansD pace star würd ich sofort nehmen. Aber trailstar ist hinten zu schade und vorn fahr ich ihn auch nicht mehr.
Aber der wird ja nicht schlecht


----------



## flow0923 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich such Mäntel für 29er Laufräder. Gerne was leichtes, das gut rollt.


----------



## zett78 (26. Oktober 2016)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ich such Mäntel für 29er Laufräder. Gerne was leichtes, das gut rollt.



Habe hier einen 3x gefahrenen Thunder Burt ss 2.25 für nen 20er und zwei Bontrager Team Issue in 1.90 ca. 500km beide für 25€.


----------



## Dice8 (10. November 2016)

Falls wer eine Pike 27,5" 160mm Solo Air sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ct3-27-5-160mm-fast-neu-gabelschaft-ungekurzt


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Falls wer eine Pike 27,5" 160mm Solo Air sucht:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ct3-27-5-160mm-fast-neu-gabelschaft-ungekurzt



Hast einen Nachricht


----------



## anti89 (20. Februar 2017)

Hi leute 
ich biete euch zum tausch meinen 80km gefahrenen conti baron projekt in27.5 
und einen mountainking II protection beide in 2,4 
suche 27,5zoll schwalbe mtb reifen wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2017)

Der Hans Dampf SnakeSkin Trailstar wäre noch zu haben für nen Zwanni. Überlege noch, ob ich den Rock Razor SG Trailstar auch abgebe. Eigentlich passt der ganz gut zu meinem neuen Sommer-VR.


----------



## anti89 (20. Februar 2017)

guck dir mal bitte das bild an und vergleiche mit deinem text


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2017)

Versteh' ich nicht den auf dem Bild behalt ich  den im Text verkauf ich (ich verkaufe auch nur unmontierte Reifen)


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte ein neues und originalverpacktes Innenlager FSA MegaExo BB-6000 abzugeben. Farbe: bronze-schwarz.
Kostenpunkt: 25€ für Selbstabholer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Februar 2017)

Ich weiß.....wer weiter liest, weiß es auch....es ist eigentlich nicht der ganz richtige Thread, weil kein Kleinteil.....aber der am besten passende, wenn man regional sucht, ohne einen neuen zu eröffnen...

Hat wer Interesse an einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 2016/150mm/31,6mm? Die Stütze ist in meinem Votec VE seit Mitte August 2016 problemlos in Betrieb. Service/Rekla könnte bei Problemen während der Gewährleistung (auf Portokosten des Käufers) über mich abgewickelt werden...mehr Service geht nicht, oder?!
Meine Preisvorstellung hat eine 2 am Anfang. Wer Interesse hat, bitte per PN die beiden fehlenden Ziffern vervollständigen.
Keine Ratenzahlung!


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2017)

Du gibst zweiXXEuro dazu? 

Finde ich fair für die Entsorgung 

Die Dinger verrecken schließlich regelmäßig 

Hast jetzt eine Revive?

Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Verkauf!


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2017)

Nein und nein...und falls doch mal was ist, hat man ja meinen Support. Es wäre auch nicht die erste Stütze, die dann durch eine neue 2017er ersetzt würde...darüber kann man als Interessant auch mal nachdenken.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2017)

Für eine gebrauchte *2016*er Reverb über 200€ zu verlangen ist sowieso utopisch.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nein und nein...und falls doch mal was ist, hat man ja meinen Support. Es wäre auch nicht die erste Stütze, die dann durch eine neue 2017er ersetzt würde...darüber kann man als Interessant auch mal nachdenken.


Und wenn der Pech hast wird nur repariert.... 
Die crossposterei nerft! Stells in den bikemarkt und gut ist!
Hab auch noch ne stealth rumfliegen und das deutlich günstiger....


----------



## anti89 (25. Februar 2017)

Denn Preis  finde ich auch zu hoch


----------



## singletrailer67 (25. Februar 2017)

In der Regel werden die Dinger wie leergetrunkene Tetrapacks weggeschmissen und ersetzt...echt schlimm mit den Reverbs...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Februar 2017)

Ich kann sie auch für nen Hunni verkaufen, und wenn es mal im Ersatz eine neue gibt, wird noch ein Hunni fällig. Gibt es für zwei Hunnis ne neue?


----------



## Trekki (26. Februar 2017)

neu für 20% drüber 239€ bei BC
Incl. Entlüftungskit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Februar 2017)

Cool. Aber ich hab schon eine.  
Bin auch seit gestern wieder ein Stück schlauer, nach der 30km/1.100Hm/Tm-Runde mit 4 Anstiegen und DH-Trails weiß ich, das 150mm im Prinzip doch reichen und falls mal doch was kaputt geht, eine neue zum Nulltarif.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2017)

Was hat ne 150mm Sattelstütze denn für Vorteile bei 30km/1100hm/TM Downhilltour mit 4-Asntiegen und DH-Trails ?
Dachte immer sie müsste zur Schrittlänge und Geo des Bikes passen?
Wiesosollte die dann nicht reichen ? Man muss sie nur noch hoch machen wenns rauf geht und runter machen wenns runter geht. Oder?


----------



## Trekki (27. Februar 2017)

Es wird OT


----------



## zett78 (28. Februar 2017)

Biete neues unbenutztes 2er Set Continental Grand Prix 4000 S II Faltreifen schwarz/25-622 (700x25C)
Suche dafür im Tausch etwas fürs Rennrad in 28C z.B. Schwalbe One Evo Faltreifen


----------



## anti89 (15. März 2017)

ich biete magic mary trailstar snakeskin neu in original karton
bei interesse pn


----------



## sun909 (15. März 2017)

anti89 schrieb:


> ich biete magic mary trailstar snakeskin neu in original karton
> bei interesse pn



Größe musst du mittlerweile schon angeben 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (16. März 2017)

Sry 
27.5zoll  in 2.35


----------



## Dice8 (16. März 2017)

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. März 2017)

Falls jemand wissen will, wie schwer der ist, einfach mit Karton wiegen und 130 Gramm abziehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2017)

... oder man schaut einfach mal hier:


----------



## zett78 (24. März 2017)

Drei 26 Zoll MTB Reifen. 2x Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 1x Conti X King Race Sport. Wurden alle tubeless gefahren. 
25€ Selbstabholung PLZ 53757 , + 5€ Versand


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2017)

Ich warte noch auf eine Zahlung von jemandem hier aus dem Thread. Es geht zwar nur um 10 Euro, möchte aber nicht ausschließen, zu warnen, falls die bis zum genannten Zahlungszeitpunkt nicht erfolgt.


----------



## zett78 (24. März 2017)

Warum nicht per PN? 
Zudem ist laut deinem post die Zahlungsfrist noch gar nicht abgelaufen
[emoji57]


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2017)

PN ist schon mit, sagen wir es freundlich, abschlägiger Antwort durch und ich wurde noch gefragt, was ich denn machen wolle, wenn nicht gezahlt wird.
Habe überlegt. Zum Beispiel andere warnen.


----------



## zett78 (24. März 2017)

Ware schon verschickt? Wenn nein, Haken dran.
Wenn ja, selber Schuld.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. März 2017)

Ja, selber Schuld, wenn man Vertrauen in Leute hat. Wie auch immer, die Uhr tickt. Und vielleicht interessiert es trotzdem andere Leute, als dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (24. März 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> PN ist schon mit, sagen wir es freundlich, abschlägiger Antwort durch und ich wurde noch gefragt, was ich denn machen wolle, wenn nicht gezahlt wird.
> Habe überlegt. Zum Beispiel andere warnen.



Richtig miese Scheiße!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2017)

Letztendlich und nach einigem hin und her, hat sich die Sache nun doch geklärt. Das füge ich jetzt der fairnesshalber nach, obwohl es mir nun wirklich nicht leicht gemacht wurde, however. Schlussstrich drunter!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2017)

Biete mal wieder was:
RockShox AirShaft zum traveln Pike/Yari/Lyrik 650B auf 160mm. - Abholpreis 20 Euro.
Ergon GA2 Laser Lemon ltd. Edition. - Abholpreis 22 Euro.
RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 216x63mm. - (Abholpreis n.V., bei Interesse PN, etwaige Gewährleistung könnte über mich abgewickelt werden).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2017)

Junge Junge . willste dem Ha und Es Konkurrenz machen ? Du haus ja die Dinger raus wie der Bäcker moins de Semmeln !

wenn noch jemand einen Heckträger für die AHK braucht: ich habe noch nen Twinny Load für 2 Räder in der Garage rumfliegen. Kann man für ne Spende in die Spardose der Kinder abholen.


----------



## katzebulli (2. April 2017)

Hallo, hätte Interesse an dem Heckträger wo müsste ich den Abholen? 
Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2017)

53894 Kommern


----------



## katzebulli (3. April 2017)

Sorry ist mir zu weit. Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2017)

Kein Problem!


----------



## Dice8 (7. April 2017)

Verkaufe meinen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS. Falls wer Interesse hat:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/932945-cane-creek-double-barrel-air-cs-in-200x57mm

Abholung in 50999.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. April 2017)

Kann weg, da verkauft...


----------



## zett78 (2. Juni 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Drei 26 Zoll MTB Reifen. 2x Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 1x Conti X King Race Sport. Wurden alle tubeless gefahren.
> 25€ Selbstabholung PLZ 53757 , + 5€ Versand


So, letzte Chance. 
15€ Selbstabholung sonst nächste Woche graue Tonne.


----------



## flechte (13. September 2017)

Düst hier in diesem Jahr noch jemand in die Schweiz? Ich hab ne Vignette für 2017 über.

10,- Abholung in Kölle

Grüßle Flechte


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. September 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Düst hier in diesem Jahr noch jemand in die Schweiz? Ich hab ne Vignette für 2017 über.
> 
> 10,- Abholung in Kölle
> 
> Grüßle Flechte


Hier! Im Oktober gehts nämlich nach Finale. Schick mal bitte Komtaktdaten per PN.


----------



## flechte (13. September 2017)

Da fahren wir im Dez mit dem PKW hin und da klebt schon eine drauf 

Kannste Dir abholen!


----------



## flechte (18. September 2017)

Düst hier in diesem Jahr noch jemand in die Schweiz? Ich hab ne Vignette für 2017 über.

Die ist weiterhin zu haben - für 10,- und Abholung im Kölner Westen !

Grüßle Flechte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Düst hier in diesem Jahr noch jemand in die Schweiz? Ich hab ne Vignette für 2017 über.
> 
> Die ist weiterhin zu haben - für 10,- und Abholung im Kölner Westen !
> 
> Grüßle Flechte


Ich hatte dir eine SMS gesendet, ohne Antwort.


----------



## flechte (19. September 2017)

Nun ist die Ficknette leider schon weg!


----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2017)

Tag!
Hat jemand eine 27.2/350-400 Sattelstütze im Keller liegen?

Brauche was günstiges für meine Stadtschlampe...

Grüsse


----------



## zett78 (10. Oktober 2017)

Mit Setback oder ohne?
Gucke dann mal in der Garage
Gruß aus 53757


----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2017)

Das wäre egal...


----------



## zett78 (12. Oktober 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Das wäre egal...


Sorry, Stütze ist nur 310mm lang, war mal im Crosser drin.


----------



## sun909 (12. Oktober 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Sorry, Stütze ist nur 310mm lang, war mal im Crosser drin.



Kein Problem, danke trotzdem!
Grüße


----------



## Trekki (3. November 2017)

@sun909 , ich habe 3 
Alu, 350mm WCS "lack ab"
Alu, 400mm Einmal montiert
Carbon, 400mm, ca. 6 Monate gefahren

Quicky: bin morgen in K


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. November 2017)

Ich biete 1 Set Schutzbleche:

SKS Bluemels mattschwarz, 53er Breite.
Heute neu für den Crosser gekauft, passt aber leider nicht zu meinen Reifen. 15€ für Selbstabholer.


----------



## flechte (18. November 2017)

Hat jemand nen Hans Dampf oder Magic Mary in 26 Zoll über?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

M


flechte schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Hans Dampf oder Magic Mary in 26 Zoll über?!



Magic Mary in 2.35 in neu habe ich.

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> @sun909 , ich habe 3
> Alu, 350mm WCS "lack ab"
> Alu, 400mm Einmal montiert
> Carbon, 400mm, ca. 6 Monate gefahren
> ...



Hi John,
Danke für das Angebot, hatte IT zwischenzeitlich eine bestellt und deinen Post zu spät gesehen...

Grüße

PS: trocken am Sa nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## Trekki (20. November 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> PS: trocken am Sa nach Hause gekommen?


Bin doch noch mit Martin im Zug gefahren, dann konnten wir noch etwas quatschen


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

diverse Flaschenhalter 7€ für Selbstabholer


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

HOPE Aheadkappe + Expander Head Doctor 10 EUR Selbstabholer


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

Kettenführung neu 12 EUR an Selbstabholer
*MRP 1x Chain Guide S3/E-Mount 32-40t*


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

MRP Kettenblatt 104 mm Lochkreis Kettenblatt neu 10 EUR an Selbstabholer
36T x 104BCD MTB Chainring- 7075 Alloy- 8/9/10-Speed


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

Campagnolo Griffgummis 9 EUR an Selbstabholer beide zusammen


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

Tate Labs The Bar Fly MTB 3.0 Fahrradhalterung 10 EUR an Selbstabholer
Durchmesser 31,8 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

diverse Chinalampen, Akkus und Zubehör an Selbstabholer
Lampe solo 9 EUR
Akku und Ladegerät  +4 EUR


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

DT Swiss Top cap 1 EUR


----------



## zett78 (4. Januar 2018)

*Garmin Schutzhülle aus Silikon, für Garmin Edge 800/810*
*5 EUR an Selbstabholer*
*

 

 *


----------



## BENDERR (4. Januar 2018)

Hätte ein paar Reifen abzugeben:

1x Continental Race King Protection 29x2.2 *NEU* (gekauft, nie verbaut) - 30 €
1x Continental Race King Protection 29x2.2 Profil ~ 85 % (~ 1000 km gefahren, vorne) - 20 €
1x Continental Race King Protection 29x2.2 Profil ~ 66 % (~ 1000 km gefahren, hinten) - 18 €
2x Continental Grand Prix 4000s II 25mm (28") *NEU* (vom neuen Rennrad abgebaut; keinen Meter gefahren) - 1 für 30 € / 2 für 55 €

Abholung wäre (abends oder am WE nach Absprache) in Ehrenfeld möglich.
Würde auch versenden, ist aber ja nicht unbedingt Ziel des Threads hier


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2018)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Hätte ein paar Reifen abzugeben:
> 
> 1x Continental Race King Protection 2.2 *NEU* (gekauft, nie verbaut) - 30 €
> 1x Continental Race King Protection 2.2 Profil ~ 85 % (~ 1000 km gefahren, vorne) - 20 €
> ...



Da es mittlerweile ja mehr als eine Laufradgrösse gibt wäre es noch gut wenn du für eventuelle Interessenten die Laufradgröße angeben würdest -> 26 ? 27.5 ? 29 ?


----------



## BENDERR (5. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da es mittlerweile ja mehr als eine Laufradgrösse gibt wäre es noch gut wenn du für eventuelle Interessenten die Laufradgröße angeben würdest -> 26 ? 27.5 ? 29 ?


Völlig richtig. Sorry.
Hab ich verpeilt.

Die MTB Reifen 29" und Rennrad 28"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (30. April 2018)

Verschenke Lenker EASTON EA30 Lo-Rise

Selbstabholer oder Liefertreff irgendwo zwischen Widdersdort und Zollstock.


----------



## RunningPumi (30. April 2018)

Schon längst fott...

Verschenke Vorderrad 26" ca. 6000 km gelaufen; XT-Nabe, Bremsscheibe ca. 500 km gelaufen, Schnellspanner

Selbstabholer oder Liefertreff irgendwo zwischen Widdersdort und Zollstock.


----------



## nordstadt (30. April 2018)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Verschenke Vorderrad 26" ca. 6000 km gelaufen; XT-Nabe, Bremsscheibe ca. 500 km gelaufen, Schnellspanner
> 
> Selbstabholer oder Liefertreff irgendwo zwischen Widdersdort und Zollstock.
> 
> ...



Hi! Würde dir das Laufrad gerne abnehmen.

Grüsse Chris


----------



## RunningPumi (13. Mai 2018)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Verschenke Lenker EASTON EA30 Lo-Rise





RunningPumi schrieb:


> Verschenke Vorderrad 26" ca. 6000 km gelaufen; XT-Nabe, Bremsscheibe ca. 500 km gelaufen, Schnellspanner



Beides ist weg!


----------



## Navanolan (21. Juni 2018)

Gebe einen Hans Dampf in 26x2,35 ab. Lief ca. 1000km am VR, Profil siehe Bilder. Keine abgerissenen Stollen. 10€



 

 

Außerdem 2 Paar KoolStop Bremsbeläge (Stahl-organisch) für Shimano. Ließen sich an meiner XT nicht rubbelfrei einstellen, sind ca. 200km gefahren. Vl. mach jemand andere Erfahrungen. Tausche das Paar gegen ein Pils.



 

 

Alles abzugeben an Selbstabholer, in 51105 Köln.

mit rechtsrheinische Grüßen


----------



## flechte (7. September 2018)

Hi!

Habe ein Schweiz-Vignette 2018 für 15 € abzugeben.

Verschenke Wasserblase 2ltr. mit Ersatzschlauch.

Habe dreißig Umzugskartons abzugeben.

Grüßle Flechte


----------



## Boris-C (22. September 2018)

Avid/SRAM Bremsscheibe 170mm
Neu: 5€ für Selbstabholer in K-Höhenhaus (WE, Abends) oder Lindenthal (Werktags, Tagsüber)


----------



## Boris-C (22. September 2018)

Trans-X  Alu-Lenkerhörnchen mit Gebrauchsspuren zu verschenken.
Nur Selbstabholung in K-Höhenhaus oder Lindenthal


----------



## flechte (1. Oktober 2018)

flechte schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe ein Schweiz-Vignette 2018 für 15 € abzugeben.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht mehr die Fignette anfragen - ist leider weg !
Die Umzugskartons sind noch da


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Oktober 2018)

Hat noch wer 3M Folie zum ankleben von Rahmen über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2018)

....


----------



## Hans_nrw (22. November 2018)

Moin!
Verschenke 1 paar Time MX2 Pedale ohne Cleats und 1 Paar VP BS11 Silikongriffe.
Abzuholen in Bonn-Poppelsdorf.
Gruß Hans


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Muss Mal schauen... War eventuell noch ein Vorbau/ Lenker dabei....  Mit 26er Reifen kannst du ja nix anfangen..  eventuell noch ein paar einfache RR pellen ....


----------



## delphi1507 (22. November 2018)

Eine 125er reverb mit außen Ansteuerung...


----------



## Navanolan (3. Januar 2019)

Grüße zum neuen Jahr!

Habe zwei Sachen abzugeben:

Syntace Vector, gekürzt auf 700mm, hat sichtbare Gebrauchsspuren. Zustand siehe Bilder.



















Außerdem eine Shimano Deore XT V-Brake, die ich ein Jahr lang an meinem Stadtrad verbaut hatte. (Bremshebel rechts)












Abzuholen in 51105 Köln. Bei Interesse einfach via PM melden.


----------



## Navanolan (9. Januar 2019)

Ich habe gerade noch originalverpackte Bremsbeläge von aufa für eine Shimano BR M555 gefunden. Verschenke ich gerne an jemanden, der diese Antiquität noch durch die Gegend fährt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Januar 2019)

Hat wer einen Karton, 120x60x60* cm über? L/H/B *Breite würde ich 25cm benötigen, Max-maß für DHL beträgt 60cm.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Februar 2019)

Apropos Karton: Bike-Karton von Cannondale abzugeben, lagert seit 2 Jahren trocken im Fahrradkeller und darf nun weg. 
Maße: 154x85x25cm 
Abzuholen in 51503 Rösrath nähe Abfahrt A3 / Gewerbegebiet Scharrenbroich.
Zu verschenken, auf Wunsch nehme ich eine Spende für die Kinderspardose entgegen


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2019)

*Biete einen gebrauchten EVOC CC 16l Rucksack an.*
Der Rucksack hat keine Beschädigungen, alle Reißverschlüsse sind in Ordnung, die Farbe etwas verblasst.
Frisch gewaschen für 20€ an Selbstabholer abzugeben.







​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2019)

*VERKAUFT!*
*Biete eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze an.*

Sattelstützen-Verstellbereich   125 mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser       31,6 mm
Sattelstützenlänge                 380 mm
Remote ist für Lenker links unten/rechts oben.
Die Stütze ist technisch in Ordnung.
Für 80€ an Sebstabholer abzugeben.











​


----------



## reseda (31. März 2019)

Thule Heckklappenträger für zwei Fahrräder abzugeben, guter Zustand, ist weg.


----------



## GuidoM (23. Mai 2019)

Biete Vorderrad Mavic 117 SUB Ceramic (26") und Hinterrad Campagnolo Mirox (26")
Vorderrad 20,- €, Hinterrad mit Kassette 25,- €

Näheres in meinem


----------



## McFly77 (29. Mai 2019)

Suche ein paar Flat Pedale, muss nichts gutes sein, will es nur mal ohne Klickpedale probieren.


----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2019)

*2x Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2,25 Addix Speed TLR snakeskin*

Verkaufe hier ein Paar Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2,25 Addix Speed TLR snakeskin. Laufleistung ca. 750km.
25 EUR Selbstabholung in 53757


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2019)

Wenn einer einen Bikekarton für den Versand braucht, hätte einen bei mir in der Eifel in der Garage stehen
ca. 160cm x 88cm x 25cm, geht ein ausgewachsenes Bike rein
Kann für umsonst abgeholt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. Juni 2019)

#141 Reifen sind weg


----------



## Dice8 (25. November 2019)

Habe eine Reverb mit 170mm Hub in 31.6mm mit 1x Remote abzugeben. Die Rechnung von BC ist aus 05/2019 und natürlich dabei. Preis 150€ und Abholung in 50999 oder 50289 (je nach Tageszeit).


----------



## reseda (14. Dezember 2019)

- weg


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe diverse 26" Maxxis-Reifen abzugeben. Highroller 2, Swampthing, Shorty, Wetscream. Teilweise wenig bis gar nicht gefahren. Preis zwischen 0-5€. Bei Interesse kann ich noch Karkasse, Gummimischung, etc. nachreichen. Abzuholen in 53115 Bonn. Bei Bedarf einfach melden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2020)

Hab nen 29er Laufradsatz abzugeben

Sun Ringle Radium MA 20x622
20mm Maulweite
Schnellspanner

Vorderrad Top in Schuss
Hinterrad leider defekt, Freilauf defekt

Ich gebe beide für einen Obulus in die Kinderkasse ab. Höhe entscheidet Ihr 
Versand wäre möglich, ist aber aufgrund der Grösse nicht ganz günstig. Hab mal bei Hermes geguckt kommt ca.11€









						Laufräder: 751 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 751 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## zett78 (19. Februar 2020)

5 EUR Selbstabholer


----------



## Boris-C (27. Juli 2020)

*Verschenke 2 Maxxis Ikon 29*2,2*

Nicht für Tubeless geeignet.
Ich hab die gut ein Jahr lang tubeless gefahren und jetzt halten sie die Luft nicht mehr.
Vielleicht funktionieren die bei jemand anderen ja noch, aber ich will mich damit nicht länger herumärgern.
Mit Schlauch geht allemal. Abholung in Köln Höhenhaus.


----------



## Jajaja (14. August 2020)

Dicke Pellen machen mich nicht froh. 

Deshalb gebe ich einen gut eingefahrenen Nobby Nic in der Größe 27.5 x 2.6 ab. Eben noch gewogen. Wiegt 720g.
Abzuholen in Köln Dellbrück. Hätte gerne noch € 10,- dafür. 


























Edit: Gerne auch Tausch gegen NN 2.1 x 26. Dann aber deutlich unter 600g. Seitenstollen sollten nicht rund sein. ?


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. November 2020)

*Biete eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze an.*

Sattelstützen-Verstellbereich   125 mm
Sattelstützendurchmesser       31,6 mm
Sattelstützenlänge                 420 mm
Remote ist für Lenker links unten.
Die Stütze ist technisch/optisch in Ordnung.
Für 80€ an *Selbstabholer* abzugeben.



​


----------



## Snowcrash (7. November 2020)

Ich suche etwas Shimano Mineralöl, was momentan überall ausverkauft und auch online nur schwierig und zu Wucherpreisen erhältlich ist.

Falls jemand noch 'nen Kanister rumstehen hat, würde ich ihm gerne so 150ml abkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (7. November 2020)

Davon kannst Du dir in Mehlem etwas abfüllen. Pn falls du Interesse hast


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2020)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich suche etwas Shimano Mineralöl, was momentan überall ausverkauft und auch online nur schwierig und zu Wucherpreisen erhältlich ist.
> 
> Falls jemand noch 'nen Kanister rumstehen hat, würde ich ihm gerne so 150ml abkaufen.



In Köln-Süd habe ich was stehen.

Grüße


----------



## Snowcrash (8. November 2020)

Trekki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1146121
> Davon kannst Du dir in Mehlem etwas abfüllen. Pn falls du Interesse hast





sun909 schrieb:


> In Köln-Süd habe ich was stehen.
> 
> Grüße



Vielen Dank für das Angebot, Köln-Süd ist für mich natürlich deutlich einfacher erreichbar. Ich schick dir gleich mal 'ne PN.


----------



## alois (8. November 2020)

Ich habe einige Dinge bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eingestellt, für nen kleinen Taler, abzuholen in Bensberg oder Bayenthal. Nutzer Name Alois Greven


----------



## zett78 (25. November 2020)

Topeak jeweils 15 EUR an Selbstabholer 53757  Info per PN
Top Zustand, voll funktionsfähig!
RACEROCKET HP​



RACEROCKET MT​


----------



## Emerald287 (6. Februar 2021)

Und schon weg


----------



## snow_j (27. Februar 2021)

Ich suche jemanden, der ein e*thirteen Lockring/Bottom Bracket Tool hat, damit ich den zweiten Teil meiner Kassette demontieren kann. Der Versuch sie mit einer Wasserpumpenzange zu lösen schlug leider fehl.


----------



## derAndre (1. März 2021)

Hat jemand hier das Tune Werkzeug um Naben zu warten bzw. um Nabenumrüstkits zu tauschen.
Ich rede hiervon: https://tune.de/112/tune-tool-08-werkzeug-set-fuer-tune-naben

oder hat jemand erfahrung damit, ein Umrüstkit zu tauschen ggf. ohne das Werkzeug?


----------



## phoenixinflames (21. April 2021)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Federgabelkarton über? 
Biete Sixpack Reißdorf Kölsch im Tausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steff1337 (23. April 2021)

Ich suche jemanden rund um 50670 der ein Einpresswerkzeug für Staubabstreifer in 32mm, sowie ein Tool zum Einpressen neuer Kugellager in den Rahmen zu verleihen hat. Ich biete einen Sixer Kölsch


----------



## CRacing (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier noch die folgenden Teile zu verschenken:

*Alles weg.*


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand vielleicht einen solchen Dichtungsring rumfliegen, den er mir abtreten könnte, oder irgendeine gute Idee, wo man einen solchen herbekommt? Bin schon einige Bikeshops in Köln durch, bisher ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juni 2021)

Wie sind denn die Abmessungen des Dichtrings? Ggf. habe ich ja was da.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2021)

Ist das von einer Shimano Bremse?


Snowcrash schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht einen solchen Dichtungsring rumfliegen, den er mir abtreten könnte, oder irgendeine gute Idee, wo man einen solchen herbekommt? Bin schon einige Bikeshops in Köln durch, bisher ohne Erfolg...


 Von


----------



## zett78 (22. Juni 2021)

zett78 schrieb:


> Topeak jeweils 15 EUR an Selbstabholer 53757  Info per PN
> Top Zustand, voll funktionsfähig!
> RACEROCKET HP​Anhang anzeigen 1157118
> 
> RACEROCKET MT​Anhang anzeigen 1157119


Immer noch da 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2021)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Abmessungen des Dichtrings? Ggf. habe ich ja was da.



Durchmesser ist 9mm.



Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ist das von einer Shimano Bremse?
> 
> Von



Jo, Shimano XT Bremse.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. Juni 2021)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Durchmesser ist 9mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Shimano XT Bremse.



Muss ich mal schauen, glaube aber da sicher noch was zu haben.
Wird aber erst am WE was werden.


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen, glaube aber da sicher noch was zu haben.
> Wird aber erst am WE was werden.



Das wäre natürlich cool, auch wenn ich da 'ne ganz schöne Tour vor mir habe. Schick mir doch bitte mal 'ne PN zum Ablauf.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2021)

Shimano O-Ring für Bremsleitungsschraube BL-M755 / BR-M9120 / M8100 / M7100
					

Shimano Bremsleitungsschraube O-Ring für XTR, XT und SLX Bremssättel Dieser O-Ring für Shimano Bremsleitungsschraube (Banjo-Schraube) fungiert als Dichtung. Er ist mit BR-M755, BR-M8100, BR-M9000, BR-M9120, BR-M7100, BR-S700, BR-R785 und vielen weite




					www.bike-components.de
				




O Ring messen https://ralicks.de/deutsch/o-ringe-massliste-bs-ansi.htm, sollte aus NBR sein, da ölbeständig.


----------



## Snowcrash (24. Juni 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Shimano O-Ring für Bremsleitungsschraube BL-M755 / BR-M9120 / M8100 / M7100
> 
> 
> Shimano Bremsleitungsschraube O-Ring für XTR, XT und SLX Bremssättel Dieser O-Ring für Shimano Bremsleitungsschraube (Banjo-Schraube) fungiert als Dichtung. Er ist mit BR-M755, BR-M8100, BR-M9000, BR-M9120, BR-M7100, BR-S700, BR-R785 und vielen weite
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber nach Möglichkeit würde ich es schon gerne vermeiden, 6€ für 'nen winzig kleinen Dichtring auszugeben...


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2021)

Warst du schon bei Gummi-grün?


			http://www.gummi-gruen.de/


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juni 2021)

Oder https://www.nettekoven.de/produkte.php?path_id=2&group_id=98&product_id=244

oder einfach was sinnvolles mit bestellen oder einen ganz grossen Dichtring bestellen.


----------



## Snowcrash (24. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte jetzt doch noch eine Radwerkstatt gefunden, die einen solchen Dichtring da hatte. Ist zwar nicht 100%ig derselbe, scheint aber zu passen. Ist halt nur ein ganz kleines bisschen dicker.


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2021)

Rennrad tubular Carbon Laufradsatz FSA Naben 
Gebe ich gegen einen Kasten Mühlenkölsch ab
Abzuholen in Sankt Augustin Menden


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
könnte für Trainingsmaschine / Rennrad gebrauchen. Schick Dir PN.

VG aus Hennef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (7. Juli 2021)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte für Trainingsmaschine / Rennrad gebrauchen. Schick Dir PN.
> 
> VG aus Hennef


sind weg


----------



## zett78 (7. September 2021)

PRO PLT Discover Lenker
12 Grad 400mm
War zwei Monate als Platzhalter verbaut.
Keine Stürze oder Beschädigung.
20 €  Abholung in 53757


----------



## zett78 (20. September 2021)

Finish Line Kettenöl Synthetisch Cross Country
Flasche zu 3/4 voll
zu verschenken in Sankt Augustin Menden
bitte PN


----------



## zett78 (27. Dezember 2021)

RockShox Dämpfer Pumpe 15€


----------



## RunningPumi (3. Mai 2022)

Tausche 28" Vorderrad mit Schnellspanner (neuwertig) und passenen Schotterradmantel (600 km gefahren)





und Schutzbleche XBlade/Shockblade für 26" (sehr gebraucht) und EdgeAL für 28" (neuwertig)





gegen 1 Kasten Störtebeker Bernstein-Weizen alkoholfrei





Abholbar im Abteiort Brauweiler nach PN.


----------



## phoenixinflames (4. Mai 2022)

Hab hier eine Innenlagerpresse für BB30/86/90 von SuperB übrig.
Beschichtung stellenweise schon ein wenig angegriffen, Gewinde&Pressflächen noch top.

Gegen einen Kasten Schreckenskammer oder Mühlen Kölsch in Königswinter Altstadt abzuholen.


----------



## Lurschman (1. Juli 2022)

1 x Hans Dampf 27.5, wenig gelaufen - 5,-€
2 x Nobby Nic 29.0, auch wenig gelaufen - je 10,-€

Abholung wäre in Niederkassel-Lülsdorf


----------



## Jajaja (10. Oktober 2022)

... erledigt.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2022)

Erledigt, habe ein neues Gehäuse bei den Kleinanzeigen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (24. Oktober 2022)

... erledigt.


----------

